# Ousmane Dembelè



## BossKilla7 (3 Aprile 2016)

Giovanissimo attaccante del Rennes classe '97, ha già siglato 12 gol su 20 gare giocate in campionato e sta trascinando la sua squadra a una clamorosa qualificazione in Champions. Attaccante agile e velocissimo che può giocare esterno o seconda punta, ambidestro, è stato già visionato da parecchi osservatori e il Bayern Monaco sembra essere in pole su di lui


----------



## BossKilla7 (3 Aprile 2016)




----------



## Ma che ooh (3 Aprile 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


>



Questo è il miglior Talento francese che ho visto in Francia , dai tempi di Benzema nel Lione, più diventare un crack assoluto del calcio mondiale.


----------



## BossKilla7 (3 Aprile 2016)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Questo è il miglior Talento francese che ho visto in Francia , dai tempi di Benzema nel Lione, più diventare un crack assoluto del calcio mondiale.


Già, il mio preferito assieme a Lemar


----------



## goleador 70 (4 Aprile 2016)

Un talento pazzesco..quello che stupisce oltre alla qualità nelle giocate è la forte personalità...


----------



## Torros (6 Aprile 2016)

avevo già aperto io un tocip su di lui... Ha già segnato 12 gol in campionato. Chi se lo piglia ha un fenomeno in casa ben più di Martial e Coman per me.


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Maggio 2016)

Ma è ambidestro? Impressionante la naturalezza con cui porta il pallone con entrambi i piedi.


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Maggio 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


>



quando sterza portandosi il pallone da un piede all'altro, e lo fa spesso, è letteralmente impressionante


----------



## mandraghe (19 Maggio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ma è ambidestro? Impressionante la naturalezza con cui porta il pallone con entrambi i piedi.








Spero che questo video ti risolva il dubbio


----------



## Mou (20 Maggio 2016)

E' andato al Borussia Dortmund.


----------



## Ma che ooh (20 Maggio 2016)

Mou ha scritto:


> E' andato al Borussia Dortmund.



Non me ne ero accorto


----------



## ralf (7 Aprile 2017)

Fortino...


----------



## ralf (20 Aprile 2017)




----------



## ralf (20 Aprile 2017)




----------



## ralf (26 Aprile 2017)

Fenomeno
Assist e goal in coppa contro il Bayern.


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Aprile 2017)

Sarebbe da comprare lui a 70 mln invece che Aubameyang.


----------



## ralf (26 Aprile 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe da comprare lui a 70 mln invece che Aubameyang.



In ogni goal del Bvb c'è sempre lo zampino suo, o da assist o da chance create.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (27 Aprile 2017)

Veramente gran giocatore pure lui..


----------



## ralf (1 Maggio 2017)




----------



## ralf (27 Maggio 2017)




----------



## Ragnet_7 (28 Maggio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


>



rapidità di esecuzione abbinata ad una tecnica spettacolare. Fortissimo, secondo me questo a Mbappè gli mangia in testa.


----------



## ralf (28 Maggio 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> *rapidità di esecuzione abbinata ad una tecnica spettacolare.* Fortissimo, secondo me questo a Mbappè gli mangia in testa.



Senza contare che è completamente ambidestro, cosa che lo rende molto imprevedibile. Quando puoi dribblare con entrambi i piedi con quella tecnica e quella rapidità, è molto difficile da difendere 1 vs 1, perchè non sai mai da che parte va.


----------



## koti (28 Maggio 2017)

Uno scambio Donnarumma-Dembelè, che dite? Io lo farei anche domani.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (28 Maggio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Uno scambio Donnarumma-Dembelè, che dite? Io lo farei anche domani.



Un portiere per quanto forte non può mai incidere tanto come un giocatore di movimento (soprattutto offensivo), quindi non ci sarebbe nemmeno da pensarci (poi nella situazione attuale).

Però tieni presente che è molto più probabile che Dembelè diventi uno Sterling a caso, che Gigio faccia una carriera anonima.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Maggio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Uno scambio Donnarumma-Dembelè, che dite? Io lo farei anche domani.


Magari! Dembelé in alto a sinistra e Suso in alto a destra. Al posto di Donnarumma sarei contento anche di Scuffet.


----------



## ralf (28 Maggio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Uno scambio Donnarumma-Dembelè, che dite? Io lo farei anche domani.



Purtroppo sembra essersi già promesso al Barca.


----------



## Torros (30 Maggio 2017)

E' certamente più rapido e meglio strutturato fisicamente di Mbappe per fare l'ala.

Tecnicamente non credo che sia meglio. Certo Mbappe è molto meno elegante e ha quelle gambe lunghe che nel primo passo lo rendono inferiore. Ma Mbappe unisce rapidità, tecnica e istinto del gol paurosi che difficilmente lo faranno fallire in futuro.
Probabile che diventi un giocatore da 50 gol stagionali cosa che non so se diventerà Dembele pur magari influendo di più sul gioco.


----------



## Eziomare (30 Maggio 2017)

Dembele', Mbappe', Martial, Griezmann e pure il vecchio Benzema.
Hai capito sti francesi?


----------



## ralf (30 Maggio 2017)

Torros ha scritto:


> E' certamente più rapido e meglio strutturato fisicamente di Mbappe per fare l'ala.
> Tecnicamente non credo che sia meglio. Certo Mbappe è molto meno elegante e ha quelle gambe lunghe che nel primo passo lo rendono inferiore. Ma Mbappe unisce rapidità, tecnica e istinto del gol paurosi che difficilmente lo faranno fallire in futuro.
> Probabile che diventi un giocatore da 50 gol stagionali cosa che non so se diventerà Dembele pur magari influendo di più sul gioco.


Uè chi si rivede... cmq sono due giocatori diversi, Dembelè è più un play maker offensivo, ottima visione di gioco e un dribbling fenomenale, Mbappè invece ha più skills da attaccante. Detto questo, imo Mbappè ha un potenziale più alto (ceiling) di Dembelè, ha un intelligenza calcistica (football IQ) superiore ad altri calciatori della sua età, ricordiamoci che è un quasi 99 (20 dicembre 98). Mbappè inoltre ha un decision making migliore, Dembelè a volte tende a voler strafare e a fare mille dribbling perdendo la palla.



Eziomare ha scritto:


> Dembele', Mbappe', Martial, Griezmann e pure il vecchio Benzema.
> Hai capito sti francesi?


Pensa che ne hanno altri altrettanto forti sia nell'Under17 che in quella Under20.


----------



## ralf (13 Giugno 2017)

Sta facendo una partita pazzesca contro l'Inghilterra .


----------



## ralf (18 Luglio 2017)

Dembelino e Pulisic 
Zanellato ci prova


----------



## Raryof (18 Luglio 2017)

Perché non provarci? fosse per me venderei Suso per 30-35 mln e andrei ad offrire 90 mln secchi per lui e vediamo che dicono.....


----------



## Schism75 (18 Luglio 2017)

Giocatore sensazionale... facciamo la maxi offerta per lui


----------



## ralf (18 Luglio 2017)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Perché non provarci? fosse per me venderei Suso per 30-35 mln e andrei ad offrire 90 mln secchi per lui e vediamo che dicono.....


Se Neymar va al Psg è probabile che vada al Barca.


----------

